# Last night an Angel was born



## Blessed Sunshine (May 9, 2002)

I'm too tired right now to share entirely, but wanted all to know, that Morgan had a gentl birth last night at home. I've been able to see and hold my angel. I will take pics tonight, as last night I needed to go to the hospital. I'm home now, and felling tired, but physically fairly well. Emotionally, surprisingly well. God couldn't answer my first prayer, that the diagnosis was wrong, but He made sure i got to hold my sweet one. 10 little fingers, 10 little toes, eyes, ears mouth and nose. Morgan is a baby, and perfect to his mothers eyes and heart.

Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers, they've been well received.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

((hugs)) to you. you and your family are in my thoughts.


----------



## mamabutterfly (Jun 23, 2002)

Blessed Sunshine,

Thank you for sharing the news of your dear one's birth with us... I can't imagine the sorrow you have been in during these days but I share your gratitude that you were able to peacefully birth your little angel.

Take very good care of yourself, please. Know you have support here in your love and in your grief.

blessings, mamabutterfly


----------



## Breathe (May 18, 2002)

Blessed Sunshine, I've never met you before, but you sound amazingly strong and at peace. Please know there's another family out there praying for you and yours tonight. I hope that you will have time to be gentle with yourself as you grieve and heal. Love to you from NC!


----------



## Wildflower (Nov 25, 2001)

All my love to you and your (((((precious angel, Blessed Sunshine)))))). May you feel the arms of Mother of us all holding you both through this sacred time and always.


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

You've been deep in my thoughts. I'm glad it went as well as it did, and that you were able to hold your precious baby. I know tears were mixed with the joy of this miricle that was unable to stay with you.

Your body is an amazing thing. Please take good care of yourself both physically and spiritually. Make sure you stay hydrated and eat foods high in iron. Get the rest you need and please, ask for and accept help from thoes around you.

You may pm or email me [email protected] any time if you need. Or turn to the boards for support.

I hold you in my thoughts dear mamma.


----------



## moonglowmama (Jan 23, 2002)

blessed sunshine,
I'm so happy you were able to have a bonding time with your little Morgan.
Take care of yourself.
Love, Sarah


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

I am so sorry for your loss. I remember when we found out my neice had passed away inutero I didn't stop praying that they were wrong until after she was born.

Nothing can compare to such a loss. I am so sorry for your pain.

I am glad that your got to spend time with your little angel but so sorry for your loss.


----------



## XM (Apr 16, 2002)

.


----------



## OceanMomma (Nov 28, 2001)

Sending you a big {{{hug}}} Blessed Sunshine.


----------



## charmarty (Jan 27, 2002)

Noella~
I am here if you need me.


----------



## Mommy StormRaven (Jan 21, 2002)

My blessings and prayers are with you.









I am glad taht you had a beautiful and peaceful birht for your angel.

Much love and light to you and your family....

Blessings...


----------



## rachelle-a-tron (Apr 13, 2002)

Love to you & yours. Lighting a candle in memory of your wonderful Angel.

(((Blessed Sunshine & Family)))


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

{{{Blessed Sunshine}}}







Hope you are okay. Keep us updated on how you are. Did you take the pictures you wanted to? I hope so. HUGS


----------



## lamplighter (Nov 20, 2001)

My thoughts are with you. I will light a candle in honor of you and your sweet babe. She is an angel above and you an angel on earth.

peace to you and your family,

beth


----------

